# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 1/26



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome anglers to the Annual Devils Lake Volunteer Fire Department Ice Fishing 
Tournament. We hope you enjoy your stay in Devils Lake and wish everyone the 
best of luck!!! As for fishing on the lake, overall it?s been pretty good. 
Anglers continue to report fairly good perch fishing, but it?s also kind of 
spotty. One day you?ll do well, the next nothing. While you can be catching 
perch, the guy next to you may not get any. The best advice we can give is to 
be mobile and don?t be afraid to move a bit to find more active fish. The 
better spots for nicer sized perch have been the area from Swanson?s Point to 
Camp Grafton, the south end of Black Tiger, and Jerusalem Bay in East Devils 
Lake. The Towers area is also producing fish, but many anglers say they tend 
to be a bit smaller. The best presentations have been a plain hook and a 
minnow on a slip bobber, small jigging raps, rocker minnows, hali?s, and 
frostee spoons tipped with wax worms or minnow heads in 30 to 46 feet of 
water. Walleye fishing?s also good but they can be hard to find. The best 
bite has been in the early morning and evening hours. The schools appear to be 
on the move and the bite can vary from day to day. Some of the better areas 
have been Doc Hagens, Old Mil Bay, Bud Bay, Towers area, Ft. Totten/Cactus 
area, Mission Bay, and the Stromme Addition area. Sonars, jigging raps, and 
buckshots tipped with minnows or minnow heads are working the best. Pike 
fishing remains hot in the Churches Ferry area for fish in the 3-6lb range. 
Other areas include the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays. Herring or 
smelt fished from tip-ups has been the most productive presentation. Good Luck 
and Good Fishing!!!


----------

